# What do I put in my kong?



## Jack_Jones (Sep 24, 2006)

*What do I put in my kong?*

I've read many posts about the wonderful things to put in a kong and now I have bought one each for my boys, I can't find the posts!

I tried peanut butter and that was a great success with Jack, but Hardy was not so impressed....

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Here's my favorite: Mix up a batch of pb, canned food and yoghurt and spoon it into the kong. Then freeze the kong. They'll love it!


----------



## Jack_Jones (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

pb? I'm an ignorant brit!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

I just added a post on this one the other day. Some good suggestions.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=505411#Post505411


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*



> Originally Posted By: Jack_Jonespb? I'm an ignorant brit!


I'm thinking it's an American staple, peanut butter!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Here's some more great receipes:

Banana Rama 
Cheesy Dental Kong Delight 
Philly Steak 
Fruit Salad 
Veggie Kong Omelette 
Mac 'N' Cheese 

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/kongrecipe.php

http://westwoodanimalhospital.com/BhvArticles/kong_stuffing.htm


----------



## Jack_Jones (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Thanks so much, I'm sure my boys will have a great time trying out these!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

I just purchased a Kong and my dogs love it. I put about 1/2 tsp peanut butter in the small end, then layer with: yoghurt, frozen banana slices, about 1-2 tsp of 100% canned pumpkin, a few small dog biscuits, then more yoghurt. I freeze this and Meb & Shay love it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

I stuffed it the other day with canned mackerel, peanut butter, and ice chips, then froze it. Renji was at it ALL NIGHT. A couple hours in the evening, then at 3am he was still licking it. A big winner here!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Extra disgusting, and they love it: stuff it with plain yogurt, the horribly sour, normal kind.. then freeze it! It keeps the dog BUSY.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

A winner here is Shepherd's Pie. Potato flakes rehydrated with about 1/2 the amount of water, a little bit of cream cheese mixed in, and hamburger meat. Freeze with a cream cheese plug over the hole. No complaints for an hour or two....


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Peanut butter makes my dog itchy, so I use mashed potatoes or spray cheese, combine in some of her kibble, a few bits of extra-good treats and pack it in tightly.

for the Brits in the group, you can probably try some Marmite in the mix!!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

What I used to do was mix dry kibble with yogurt or canned food and freeze. The kibble is harder to get out because it's solid and of course the yogurt/canned food holds it all together when it's frozen.

Thanks for posting this, I have been feeding ground raw and hadn't even thought of putting it in a kong until now.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*



> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomThanks for posting this, I have been feeding ground raw and hadn't even thought of putting it in a kong until now.


I do the same thing with raw ground chicken quarters. I freeze it in ice cube trays and then put them in bags for use later. The meat cubes can be pushed through the hole in the Kong and other stuff can be packed in around it. Freeze the whole thing and it makes another treat that takes a while for them to get out.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

ok I have a question & it may seem stupid, but...

I bought some goat milk plain yogurt. *Now I know it's supposed to be sour, but is it supposed to be lumpy too? *I've never bought plain yogurt before.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

I did the frozen Kong thing today!
I mixed in PB, Goat's Milk Plain Yogurt, Banana, 1 small jar of Lamb baby food, Wheat Germ, and some wheat free biscuits. 
My doggies LOVED IT!
And before I even froze the kongs, I let them taste the mixture--they practically forced the bowl out of my hands!!


----------



## mtman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

We have 3 dogs, 2 GSD's and a border collie. When we leave for town we give them each their Kong which has been in the freezer and stuffed with mashed potatos with a milkbone treat sticking out the end. When we come home those Kongs are licked clean! We usually use the instant mashed potatos as they are quick and easy to make.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

I usually mix PB & Honey with Cheerios and freeze it. The Kong Stuffin' squirt cans are available in several flavors and are cheaper (if you buy 12) at Care-A-Lot Pet Supply on the internet - I pay less than have what it would cost me at PetsMart on that site.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

The Kong gives me my needed internet time 

I boil chicken or beef, carrots, and celery. I then puree it with some of the liquid and alfalfa sprouts. I put some PB in the little hole to block it, then some quartered banana, spoon in the meat puree and top it with a Wellness puppy soft treat. Freeze it and I get "me" time, with her licking happily at my feet. She has a few of them so I can do them in batches....I'm hungry now


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

About what age do they get interested in working to get the stuff out? My 10 week old pup loves licking and biting off the bit on the end but then actually working to get the inside out is totally uninteresting to him. Does that change?


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

Sieger probably can't figure it out yet and has so much else to learn right now, I wouldn't worry about it. To avoid wasting whatever you put in, I wouldn't fill it to the end and just put it halfway until he figures it out. Personally I'd fill the Kong with anything but the stuff that comes in the squirt can. Both Lainey and I thought it was disgusting and she wouldn't touch it! You're better off doing whatever your dog likes to keep them interested in it.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What do I put in my kong?*

By the way, some great ideas on here. Didn't think of putting meals inside them. Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Better than a kong? Same fillings....*

Just as a heads up for those that have dogs that love these rubber toys and you want to make it a bit more challenging.

They make these Purple Squirrel Dudes that I just love (by that, my dogs love them...)










It's the same kind of kong rubber, but if you get the large one you can fit more than 1/2 cup of dog food in them. It's how I feed part of my dog's meals each and every day cause it's easy to fill and I don't have to be so clever with what I put in them. There are rubber pieces that are soft but block the entrance so the kibble doesn't poor out as fast as a regular kong. Still easy to fill though. I put in the 1/2 cup dog food plus a few larger dog treats to make it a challenge!

http://www.alphadogtoys.com/squirrel_dude_rubber_dog_toy_treat_dispenser.html


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Better than a kong? Same fillings....*

I am the only one whose dog just plays with the Kong without food in it? I was thinking of filling it, but I am afraid that she will chew into it trying to get the food out...does this happen?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Better than a kong? Same fillings....*

My Little Lexi is a chewer and hasn't managed to chew the Kong yet.I suppose it could happen but hasn't to us yet.

I do PB or canned food mixed with there kibble as a treat or if they aren't eating good I can usually get them to eat that at least.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Better than a kong? Same fillings....*

My dog DO chew on their kongs (and the purple squirrels) and eventually they are destroyed. But because mostly the rubber gives and bends under the biting, it just crunches up whatever the treat is inside. 

It just time and GSD jaws that will make the rubber fail. But I just go out and buy more (or get tham as birthday/Xmas gifts!).


----------

